# Can anyone recommend a good grain mill?



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm thinking about eventually buying a grain mill (we went to Lehmans yesterday! LOL) and was wondering if there are any good ones out there that wouldn't be too expensive to buy and I wouldn't have to auction off my first born to get it..............  


beannachtai,

Kelli


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

hanlonfive said:


> I'm thinking about eventually buying a grain mill (we went to Lehmans yesterday! LOL) and was wondering if there are any good ones out there that wouldn't be too expensive to buy and I wouldn't have to auction off my first born to get it..............
> 
> 
> beannachtai,
> ...


They are pretty expensive. You could try ebay? Were you wanting a hand mill or electric? (You mentioned lehmans)...


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

I take it Lehmans' are pretty steep in price? That's where I was planning on getting mine eventually. There was another thread that mentioned asking if Lehmans' had any that were returned that had been discounted. It might be worth a call


----------



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks I'll try both of those ideas! Thanks!

Kelli


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

We bought a Mill-Rite from Retsel. We did have to sell our firstborn and mortgage the farm. The mill is fantastic but the customer service was awful. I reviewed it on my blog.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I recently bought one, a Nutrimill. I think I got it from Country grain mills. It is electric and I paid around $260. Don't remember exactly. It is a good quality one that does fine to course. I like it. I'm still getting used to it. I've used it 2 or 3 times so far. I do like the taste of my bread better with the fresh milled flour. I did a search online for grain mill comparism and this one sounded like it would last. I was afraid to buy rom Ebay for this. I wanted to have access to service by the company and dealer if there was a problem.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We bught the Porkert from Lehaman'a. It's the one made in Czeck. Around $49 if I remember right. We use it a good bit and it works for us (corn meal and grits). If you want real fine you have to grind it twice. I takes about10 minutes to grind and sift 2 cups for cornbread. If you grind it twice add another 5 minutes.


----------



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks for the ideas!

Kelli


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I checked on ebay for Whisper Mill grain mills to see what the comparison would be with other places. They run about the same as the website. $200-$250. I am going to start saving to get one.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I read that the Whisper Mill is no longer being made. If you are going to spend the money I would recommend finding one that you can get serviced if necessary.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

If you're talking electric mills I'd go with the NutriMill. I have the WhisperMill myself, but it's not being made any longer unless someone bought the assets of the original manufacturer and has entered the market with them. The NutriMill is a very good electric mill.

If you want a manual mill and aren't sure how much you're really going to use it I'd go with the Family Grain Mill. It's good for moderate use providing you don't mill corn.

If you want a serious use manual mill I'd go with either the Country Living or the Diamant. Yes, both are pricey but they will last a lifetime of regular use if you use them properly and they'll mill any sort of grain there is.

Unfortunately this hasn't been updated since Al Durtschi left the company but here's a good page with some hands on comparions that you might find useful:

http://waltonfeed.com/self/grinder.html

.....Alan.


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

Anyone ever use the food mill attachment for a kitchen aid?


----------



## tulsamal (May 13, 2006)

I've been using a Nutrimill myself for at least a couple of years. It gets used about every 7-10 days. There are a few "user issues" with it but you learn them over time. It can give you a very fine grind or a nice coarse one. And you can even grind corn with it. 

I would personally like to have a manual mill "just in case" but the Nutrimill just works too darn well to go back full-time!

Gregg


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

beorning said:


> Anyone ever use the food mill attachment for a kitchen aid?



I've asked that same question and never got any replies...I bit the bullet and bought one anyway as I'm really happy with the rest of their products, found a place online I believe "etronics" was the name that had really great prices on them..shipped it fast and inexpensively. Now to get some wheat berries and give it a whirl.


----------



## .:Becca:. (May 27, 2004)

My sister bought one, though she liked it, I didn't. I have a 1970's garden way electric stone mill and it grinds up VERY fine. The KA mill wasn't very fine at all. It made the baked goods pretty heavy. I personally wouldn't recomend it unless you want to run it through a second grinding. I do have alot of other KA attachments and am very happy with them


----------



## tomstractormag (Feb 23, 2007)

I am looking for info on a Garden Way mill. Can anyone help? Pic, etc...
Thanks. Tom


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

After a lot of reading and research, I bought the Family Grain Mill with the hand base. When my DIL used it, she liked it so much that I gave it to her with about 50 pounds of wheat berries. I then ordered another one for myself but this time I got the hand base, grain mill and flaker combo. I haven't used the flaker yet. I got it from Pleasant Grain and it looks like the prices have gone up a little in the last year. I think the demand for these is really going up.
http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/family_grain_mills.aspx

Glad to see the comments on the Porkert. I still need to get one exclusively for corn.


----------

